# desperate to gain weight



## the chosen one (Jan 8, 2010)

the title pretty much sums it up, im a 20 year old man, about five foot eight and i weigh 126 pounds. The bad thing is i was diagnosed with an ulcer around a month ago which means even though i had a bad appetite before its even worse now. And i know that trying to gain weight sounds weird to most people but its a problem i've always had and any advice anyone can give me would be great. And one side note is that i have been to the doctor about it and the best answer he could give me is that some people are just naturally smaller than other, and thats just not good enough for me. Thanks in advance for any advice anyone can give me.


----------



## alex999 (Oct 21, 2008)

You may be an ectomorph. Meaning you have a naturally smaller frame. But you can gain weight if you try hard enough. I'm also 5-8 and had trouble putting on weight in Hs...was about 135-140 lbs. With some time in the weight room (and I had a physical job) I managed to get to about 170ish where I am now. 

I'd say consume more calories than you're used to. Eat smaller portions throughout the day (not just 3 big meals a day), and eat when you're not hungry. When lifting weights lift heavy and for 5-8 reps. 

And also you're only 20 years old, when you're young your metabolism is naturally really fast. I lose weight easily as well due to my age. But as we age we'll be trying hard to put weight off.


----------



## ChadsWick1234 (Oct 31, 2009)

the chosen one said:


> the title pretty much sums it up, im a 20 year old man, about five foot eight and i weigh 126 pounds. The bad thing is i was diagnosed with an ulcer around a month ago which means even though i had a bad appetite before its even worse now. And i know that trying to gain weight sounds weird to most people but its a problem i've always had and any advice anyone can give me would be great. And one side note is that i have been to the doctor about it and the best answer he could give me is that some people are just naturally smaller than other, and thats just not good enough for me. Thanks in advance for any advice anyone can give me.


 You just need to eat more. Up your calories eating health foods like lean red meat,chicken,fish, potatoes, etc. I was born premature and was very small most of my life. I even had to get testrone shots to help my puberty glands kick in gear. I just kept lifting weights and eating alot of food. I have stomach problems to I probably need to go see a doctor as I go number 2 like 5 times or more a day that is not normal.


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm the same - I've been trying to gain weight for 4 years but I remain the same weight.
I do manage to put it on but it's slower than a 1 legged tortoise trying to hop a marathon.
I want to fill myself out and be my ideal weight for my size - I'm 5ft 10.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Go to a nutrition store and buy a weight gainer supplement. Then start lifting weights to ensure those extra calories are going towards building muscle instead of fat.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Drink whole milk. Lots of it. Two big glasses with every meal.


----------



## rednosepit (Sep 6, 2009)

Protein powder and starting lifting


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

Lots of sandwiches and peanut butter if you can stand it. I got sick of it after a while. Make sure you don't miss meals and eat big servings.


----------



## brianwarming (Nov 12, 2009)

> the title pretty much sums it up, im a 20 year old man, about five foot eight and i weigh 126 pounds. The bad thing is i was diagnosed with an ulcer around a month ago which means even though i had a bad appetite before its even worse now. And i know that trying to gain weight sounds weird to most people but its a problem i've always had and any advice anyone can give me would be great. And one side note is that i have been to the doctor about it and the best answer he could give me is that some people are just naturally smaller than other, and thats just not good enough for me.
> Thanks in advance for any advice anyone can give me.


That's a BMI of 19.2 (http://www.nhlbisupport.com/bmi/)

I have been there myself, so I know how you feel  Yes, the number means you a in the normal range !! but when I had a BMI of 19 I WAS crazy skinny !! I didn't look or feel normal.

I'm about 5'10 and in my *first attempt* I gained 24 pounds of muscle in 6 months. Trained 4 times a week @ home with my own equipment (free weights) and ate as much as I could plus used weight gainer shakes twice a day. Sadly I pushed too hard and made too many newbie mistakes so I injured myself  My wrists !!! The worst thing that can happen to a computer nerd !!

I'm now going to a gym (yes I hate it) but it's the safest way. I think I'm up 37-38 pounds since the days of BMI 19 

If *I* can do it, so can you 

Here are my recommendations :

(.1.) Calculate your daily calorie intake and raise it by 500. Repeat when needed.
(.2.) Calculate your daily protein intake and aim to get a protein intake of one gram per pound of bodyweight. 
(.3.) Use weight gainer shakes to help you with (1) and (2)
(.4.) Get a membership at a *good* gym and use primarily the machines !








^^^^ This is from MY gym, the machines are safe and very easy to use. As you might can see, there are instructions on each of them.
(.5.) Workout 2 or 3 times a week, the *whole body* every time. (I workout twice a week)
(.6.) Forget about cardio other than a 8 min. warm up.
(.7.) Do four sets at every machine, the first one is a warmup set, meaning a lighter weight. Do 10-12 reps for each set. Remember it HAS to be hard !!! Muscles will only grow if pushed !! I stay in that range (10-12) myself, because it's safer. Rest 60 seconds between each set. 
(.8.) Stay committed.

Any questions, just ask !  No reason you should make the same mistakes I did !!


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Try compound exercises that work alot of muscles at a time like pushups and squats? This worked for me and I am an ectomorph too.


----------

